# plant ID help please.



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

HI, my parents went on vacation and came home with these plants for me. (yes, they know me well)

i have no clue what they are 

thanks in advance!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

First one is a _Lycopodium_ or _Selaginella_. Either way, it's not aquatic.

Second is a _Hydrocotyle_. Probably _H. tripartita_.

Third is an _Echinodorus_ cultivar. Maybe 'Rubin'. It will get big.


----------

